# Starcraft Races vs. 40K Races



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Name says it all, who would win?
Specifically:
Terran vs. Imperium, etc.
Protoss vs. Eldar/Dark Eldar, Tau, Necrons, etc
Zerg vs. Tyranid, Orks, etc.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Imperium would win against terrans hands down IMO. Imperium has a much larger force if you count IG, SoB, Astartes, and the Inquisition. The Imperium also has a lot more technology at its fingertips I.E. Land Raiders, Predators, Titans, Battleships, Battle Barges etc. Space Marines are also a lot more hardy then Terran marines. Astartes have much better armour, are better trained, and have wider choice of weaponry then the Terrans. Remember, Terran marines lifespan is about 10 seconds on the battle field, while some Astartes live for thousands of years. So all in all my money is on the Imperium.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

So consider Terran vs. just a specific part, say IG. IG marine is comparable to the basic Terran marine.

Terrans have Thors and Seige Tanks, Seige Tank in Seige Mode would win against anything, I dare even say a LR.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I disagree, siege tanks take multiple shots to take out the heavy zergs (ultralisks?) so they would have problems taking out a LR before they unloaded thier troops.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Terran against IG seems more fair. Would be an all out brawl with leman russes and Seige tanks going against each other and IG and terran marines dying in droves. The way i could see IG carrying the day is if they had a Titan legio attached to them. The reavers and War Lords would sunder the Terran line. Both sides have there respective air force as well so it would be thunder bolts versus vikings and the imperial fleet versus the terran battleships. Without a Titan legio for the IG the battle could go either way.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I think IG big artillery would win the day. They wouldn't need to press the attack and make the terrans come to them.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> I disagree, siege tanks take multiple shots to take out the heavy zergs (ultralisks?) so they would have problems taking out a LR before they unloaded thier troops


Ever see 5 3/3 upgraded Seige Tanks in Seige Mode? Scary images.....



If the IG didn't have Titans with them I would say Terrans simply because they have more better stuff. I mean they have HH in place of Hellions, but IG doesn't have a match for the Thor or Raven, or those jetpack guys (forgot their name), plus Ghosts would wreck IG.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes lots of basalisks manticores and valkryie bombing runs could do the trick


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol so 50 meagre Terran marines against, what? 2 million Imperial Guardsmen? :laugh:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> Lol so 50 meagre Terran marines against, what? 2 million Imperial Guardsmen? :laugh:


Terran Marines are as plentyfull as IG mate. Terran marines are the fodder of there army k:


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be kind of interesting to see, actually. An IG and Terran Gunline going head-to-head.

As for Artillery and Valks, lots of AA Turrets for the Valks, and Banshees for the Artillery? Or Vikings swooping in and dropping?


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Vikings swooping down on the lines and going into walker mode could be a devastating blow to IG. a Sentinel VS. Viking walkers battle would probably ensue


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> a Sentinel VS. Viking walkers battle would probably ensue


What about Sentinel vs Goliath?


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Well Goliaths have a lot more firepower but sentinels are a lot quicker. It would be tough to call. If there was enough sentinels per goliath, sentinels would win. I compare Goliaths to Riflemen dreadnoughts, so in a one on one Id say the goliath would triumph.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Hydra would shoot the vikings down before they could get close, but you bring up a very interesting point. How would the guard counter cloaked banshees and ghosts. I don't think they have anything that could detect them.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Closest detector I can think of would be something like a Tech-Priest sensing the Machine Spirit of the Banshee or something...

Also the Goliaths could devestate alot of Guard firepower, being able to simultaeniously (murdered that oops) shoot at ground and air targets would make them a real pain for alot of IG crews.


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

i think protoss would do win vs their match ups-shields would be helpful
Zealot stat line 
WS...BS S T W I A LD Sv
4 0 4 4 1 4 2 9 4+ 6++
either fleet or furious charge
power weapons, those blades are made of plasma i believe
the have powered armor though it doesn't have full covering thus the 4+ but still add to their toughness and strength
plus all protoss are psykers so that comes into account-probably not good vs nids

i mean high templar are psychically strong enough to levitate themselves-which is apparently really fricken hard to do according to i believe a zoelanthrope entry in the nidz codex which says something akin to that most human/eldar psykers cant pull that off.

almost all protoss weapons seem to be plasma based so i figure stuff like the stalker would probably be AP 4...maybe 3? str 4 id say
Immortals heavy shields would be tough its basically a psyker in a dreadnaught
Immortal statline
WS BS S F S R I A
4 4 5-6 12 11 10 2 2
Walker
figure the guy inside is a bad ass so not to shabby skills with aiming/controlling
probabbly uses its front legs in combat to they would be strong attacks i figure it would also have a 5++ or better invuln save cause of its shields and be armed to something akin to either 2 bright lances or 2 plasma cannons
which would be decent vs most eldar or ig vehicles
i think colosus would be a walker

however throwing Titans into the mix its a bit different
cause titans are really big and really big things are really hard to kill
ultimately they are rather different universes with i think 40k being on a much larger scale


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Leman Russ' would have to save the day. Especially the Destroyer(?) not sure what pattern but there plasma cannons would teach the goliaths a lesson.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

The Immortals would also have something akin to the Energy Field on a Wave Serpent to make for the Heavy Shields, or maybe just a real good Invuln save.

But Protoss lack vehicles (excluding their air force, as it's their most powerful asset), and so Eldar could zoom circles around them.

But if the Protoss brought in a full fleet (i.e. Mothership, 5 Carriers, 7-10 Void Rays, alot of phoenix's), I think everybody would be pretty hard pressed to deal with it since nobody really has Detectors (though in DoW 1 I think Psykers were), and so they would have to deal with the M-Ship first, which would be a huge pain because of the ships under it, and its Vortex thing.

Templar would be a pain in the ass for all the 40K armies, especially Dark Templar, which I'm pretty sure would end up with WS7 S5 I7 Power Weapon and a 3++. The High Templar could wreck stuff with that blast ability, assuming they managed to get it off vs. an anti-psyker army. (Hoods, Runes/Warding, Etc.). Archons would also be really mean to any army besides Necron, since they have that huge bonus damage to Biological targets.

And also about Titans I'm speaking on like a general scale, most Imperium battalions don't have Titans so lets ignore that.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Dark Templar would be a hard thing to deal with. If they can get by undetected, they can potential slit the throat of those in command and leave the rest of the imperial army without direction.


----------



## Ljudas (Apr 14, 2010)

Well as the IG have Baneblades and all of the other awsome variants. I think the terrans will have a hard time countering them.
As for Eldar vs Protos it's probubly going to be a though one. As the Eldar would counter most of the protos psykick powers. Put the protos have in a way better tech for their troops. But as I play Eldar they will win :grin:
And the Nids will win against the zerg mostly becous their biotitans. As i don't recall the zerg having anything as big as a 20 storey building.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

There is this.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a clue: Imperium is the steam roller.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha but why would the Terran marine shoot at his armor when the guys head is right there exposed?!?!?!

Also, lets try not to go into an Apoc. setting of this because then obviously 40K would win as there is no version of Apoc. Starcraft.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyleune said:


> Also, lets try not to go into an Apoc. setting of this because then obviously 40K would win as there is no version of Apoc. Starcraft.


Thats fucking retarded. Either everything is fair game or nothing. We are doing 40k universe VS SC universe right? Then you have to use everything. SC universe would get its ass kicked.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> Thats fucking retarded. Either everything is fair game or nothing. We are doing 40k universe VS SC universe right? Then you have to use everything. SC universe would get its ass kicked.


Ok then at least leave it in a general scope of things, meaning most armies don't carry around Titans or Scorpion grav tanks in their asses, so use them sparingly.

Actually even with a Titan there is still the Yamato cannon on the Terran Battleship which would be able to knock out Titans and Super-Heavies, and the other two races have things that would counter them too.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yamato is a piece of crap. It doesn't even take down most buildings in one shot. Titans can level mountains. Win to 40k.

Lets look at look at how the imperium makes war.... Single action include hundreds of thousands of men and thousands of tanks. A single company of marines could MOW through terran marines like a fat kid though a chocolate cake. The Terran Empire would be slaughtered. I doubt it would even warrant much trouble.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Yamato is a piece of crap. It doesn't even take down most buildings in one shot. Titans can level mountains. Win to 40k.
> 
> Lets look at look at how the imperium makes war.... Single action include hundreds of thousands of men and thousands of tanks. A single company of marines could MOW through terran marines like a fat kid though a chocolate cake. The Terran Empire would be slaughtered. I doubt it would even warrant much trouble.


This. Starcraft vs. 40k, there isn't a matchup you could make without 40k winning.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Cyleune said:


> Haha but why would the Terran marine shoot at his armor when the guys head is right there exposed?!?!?!


Why would the Space marine let him shoot and it looks like he has some blood running down his head.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

er... this type of thread has been done before.  

But in keeping with the OP, I would have to say, since i played SC and SC2 and i play 40k:

Terran vs Imperium- kinda a no brainer if its against the whole imperium, but say a IG task force? Terrans have lots of troops, IG have lots of troops. I think Terrans have better armour because IG troops only have FLak vests on the regulars. Also Terran guns are the equivalent of Auto rifles in 40k, so IG beat them with Lasguns. IG have no support against anything cloaked, so banshees would destroy sensitive areas with impunity. IG also have tons of vehicle support, with Leman Russ tanks fighting Siege Tanks, But also remember IG strength comes not only from mass troops but also the diversity of their troops, so you would have heavy weapon squads blowing up Terran vehicles with Lascannons, and Melta guns. Valkyries would be dueling with Vikings and wraiths (which can cloak) for air dominance and Sentinels would support the troops. Terran would be well off though because they also have strong units like the heavy armoured Marauder which would blow up light vehicles like theres no tommorow, and reapers who would strike from anywhere with their jump packs. The terran battle cruiser would be also very hard to counter and would probably be the main focus for IG Hydras and anti air weaponry. IG also have Basilisks and the Heavy arti units which would obliterate any terran gun line or advance. Also the IG have specialists units that would really put the hurt on the terrans, like Stormtroopers, Karskins, Ogryns, Ratlings and battle psykers. The baneblade would be the main stay unit for the IG and would help them win a ground war, while the terrans would win the air war with the Battle Cruiser. Thors would have fun picking off light air units and valkryies would be not match, though it will probably be hunted down my vanquisher or plasma cannon or demolisher cannon variant Leman Russ's. Also lets not forget about Terran firebats, hellions, Goliath walkers, vultures, medics, and drop ships.

Zerg vs Tyranids- A no brainer also. Zerg needs time to build up its forces, but Tyranids can build forces by eating the Zerg. So the Zerg would lose in the end since they are made of biomass and the Tyranids would simply overwhelm them, since Tyranids have more big creatures then them, like Bio-Titans, Mawloc, Trygon, and Carnifrex. While zerg only have 1, Ultralisk.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

All true points, so it turns out that the terrans main strength is their cloaked weaponry. So mass Wraiths and Banshees could win it for the Terrans, no?


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> This. Starcraft vs. 40k, there isn't a matchup you could make without 40k winning.


1 PDF Trooper vs. Ultralisk.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> The baneblade would be the main stay unit for the IG and would help them win a ground war, while the terrans would win the air war with the Battle Cruiser. Thors would have fun picking off light air units and valkryies would be not match, though it will probably be hunted down my vanquisher or plasma cannon or demolisher cannon variant Leman Russ's. Also lets not forget about Terran firebats, hellions, Goliath walkers, vultures, medics, and drop ships.


Ha, like they would even need to field baneblades. A normal IG armored unit would rip though the SC equivalent. 

Thors are shit compared to what the imperium can field..... hell, a razorback might be able to take one down. 

Win the air battle? Ha, if they can maintain arial superiority against something like a manta, what chance does the BC have? :laugh:



Cyleune said:


> All true points, so it turns out that the terrans main strength is their cloaked weaponry. So mass Wraiths and Banshees could win it for the Terrans, no?


Honestly? :laugh: ever hear of a stealth suit? Yeah, imperium can kick the shit out of the Tau who could probably finish off the terran empire on their own.

The imperium is just to large. The terran empire would be steamrolled.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> Win the air battle? Ha, if they can maintain arial superiority against something like a manta, what chance does the BC have?


Manta is a peice of crap and the BC also is meant to counter light ground targets. But mass Vikings, which are built for air superiority fighting, would destroy anything the Imperium throws in the air, and could probably fire at Titans too seeing as their so tall.

Banshees cloak and the Imperium can't see them as they have no Detector unit. There's a difference between a Stealth Suit and a Cloaked Banshee.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly? Ever hear o...... You know what, this is totally pointless. There is nothing that I can say that will stop you from going into a massive nerdrage at the thought of SC universe getting it's ass kicked. You don't seem to know much about the imperium so this is a waist of time..... But who cares, might as well point it out anyway. The imperium has ships that, when combined, can destroy entire planets with the force of their guns. Also, the imperium has enough fighters that they could swarm anything used by the Terran empire. Nothing from the SC universe has any chance against the imperium. 

And about those banshees, I'm fairly sure an auspex or some other form of scanner used by the imperium would pick them up.

Again, the imperiums population numbers in the hundreds of billions, if not more. The Terran empire would be slaughtered simply by weight of their guns.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> But mass Vikings


Any time you use the word 'mass' you lose. Because you are relying on having superior numbers and that will NEVER happen in a Terran V. Imperium fight.



> Banshees cloak and the Imperium can't see them as they have no Detector unit. There's a difference between a Stealth Suit and a Cloaked Banshee.


Is there a difference? Do you know the specifics of how each works? Do you know that the Imperium (in its vast and ancient realm) possesses nothing that would be equivalent to a Detector unit? I would be increadibly surprised if the Imperium had never previously encountred a race with cloaking technology similar to that employed by the Terrans. And you know what, that race isn't around anymoe, so clearly its not a problem. After all your buildings aren't cloaked and the Imperium doesn't care about its mens lives, or the cost of ammunition.


40k wipes the floor with pretty much any other SciFi universe. Its a simple fact.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Here is a clue: Imperium is the steam roller.


that [Imperium] VS lets say a average family car [Terran], the Imperium would win, eventually.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Terran soldiers are better armed then IG troops. Gauss guns are like bolters. the MMM strategy works, the Imperium will win eventually, but not before a Thermopylae-like kill ratio accumulates on the IGs side and at least 2 or 3 tac nukes send a lot of folks screaming to hell. 
Once Space Marines get thrown into the equation, then it becomes a different story. But a lot of marines are going to die before the terrans fall. 

Eldar vs Protoss- Oh hands down this goes to the Protoss. Observers neutralize any stealth capabilities they might have had. Remember that the eldar are physically weak and dwindling in number. The Protoss are neither. The Eldar alone stand no chance. 


Zerg vs Tyranids- I am pretty sure they would blend into one super-bug race and eat everyone. 

(anyone) vs Orks- Terran, Protoss, or zerg. None of them are going to know what the fuck to do when a full scale WAAAAAAAGGHH comes down on them.


----------

